# ANUBIS Complete Dog Food



## Shelles (Jan 17, 2011)

I have just taken on a 9 week old Labrador x Collie. The breeder gave me the food that she has been feeding the puppies on. It is 'ANUBIS - Complete Food for Healthy Dogs'. Has anyone heard of this? I cannot find anything out about it online and want to check that it is suitable for puppies/has all the correct nutrients. Any ideas please?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

Not one I have heard of myself,,, do you have the packaging there or did the breeder tell you that it was called anibis?

Also assuming you are in the UK


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

If you have the bag,post the the make up of it and someone will tell you if its good or bad.

I suspect it is rubbish but I may be wrong.

I would buy a good quality puppy food now and start mixing it with the food you have until its gone then carry on with the "known" good food.


----------



## Shelles (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you for your response. There is nothing on the bag indicating whom is is made by or what the ingredients are. It does give a feeding guide which goes from 0 months to 18 months.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

Shelles said:


> Thank you for your response. There is nothing on the bag indicating whom is is made by or what the ingredients are. It does give a feeding guide which goes from 0 months to 18 months.


Has the breeder told you where to buy your next bag from? OR do you have to purchase it from her?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

i do realize that your pup is a cross! but does the breeder breed other breeds besides? Only wondering if this is a KC name and that maybe the breeder has had it made and bagged for them!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I can't even find it on google but some breeders have own brand stuff


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> I can't even find it on google but some breeders have own brand stuff


They were my thoughts too Nicky - but would have still have thought that they would have had to have put an analysis on the the food! but - if they are not selling in then maybe not!

Still quite vital to have the ing though - so maybe OP you will have to ask the breeder.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

No company name on the bag? I'd say it's home made, maybe a mix. Any ingredients? Switch the pup onto something decent. Bit of a pretentious name bearing in mind who Anubis is!


----------

